# Mav HPX-S vs East Cape EVOx vs Hell's Bay Professional



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

IMO, they are all the same boat.. the only thing that changes from boat to boat is the style..


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I tested an Evo x against a HB Pro, for me the Evo was a much better fit. They seemed to draft about the same. On the pole, the Evo spun a bit easier, that was the only noticeable difference to me, both are easy to pole and very quiet. East Cape offers a great deal more custom options for the Evo then HB does, but you are likely to wait many months longer to get the Evo. HB was ready to start my boat as soon as I gave them money, at East Cape your name goes on a list.

The Evo sits taller in the water, has a wider front deck and a much more aggressive spray rail, I'm hoping this makes it a drier running skiff. I can't verify this from experience. If it does, the Evo will be a better ocean side tarpon boat.

I wanted a back rest as well, but did not want one integrated into the poling platform, the thought of lowering and raising my back rest all day to run or access aft storage was depressing. With the Evo (or the HPX S) The aft deck is long enough that your not sitting on your hatches, you can hard mount a back rest and it will never be in the way of your hatches.

The Evox seems to do as well with the 60 Suzuki as a 70 Yamaha. Meanwhile the Yamaha weighs more and cost more, picking the Suzuki was an easy choice for me. 

I ruled out the HPX S early and never had the opportunity to test the boat. There are several old threads talking about the HPX-S and it may be worth your trouble to troll them up. Lately the HPX-S is almost never mentioned on this forum, I find that curious, perhaps telling. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Fritz said:


> I tested an Evo x against a HB Pro, for me the Evo was a much better fit. They seemed to draft about the same. On the pole, the Evo spun a bit easier, that was the only noticeable difference to me, both are easy to pole and very quiet. East Cape offers a great deal more custom options for the Evo then HB does, but you are likely to wait many months longer to get the Evo. HB was ready to start my boat as soon as I gave them money, at East Cape your name goes on a list.
> 
> The Evo sits taller in the water, has a wider front deck and a much more aggressive spray rail, I'm hoping this makes it a drier running skiff. I can't verify this from experience. If it does, the Evo will be a better ocean side tarpon boat.
> 
> ...


Likely reason for the waiting list vs. show me the money build start is the pricing. More demand at the lower price point big surprise. AND it takes a $15k deposit to get a HB skiff started. Just thought I would mention that interesting little fact.

Far as the integrated back rest, three points: first, the width of the back rest can be custom ordered so this is a non-issue. Second, it takes all of what a quarter of a second to just lift it up out of the way? BFD. Third, it also functions as a nice step to get on the PP from the front if desired. Overall a very desirable option IMHO.

Can order a HB with a Suzuki 60 if so desired. They do try to push the Yamaha 70 for some reason but will put a zuke on there if that's what you really want. I personally wish I had ordered a zuke 90 or evinrude 90 when I did mine. Oh well.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I personally like the flip-up style back rest of the redfishers. Every time I'm in one I feel like I'm in a Cadillac. I wonder if ECC, HB or MAV can do something like that


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got an evox with about 70 hours at this point. I've piled it off the beachcomber in big pine key but most of its life has been up here in the low country of SC. It's a great polin boat and spins easy, which is a necessity here due to winding creeks. I went with ECC because of the level of customer service I received front first phone call to now has been incredible. I know that if anything ever goes wrong with my skiff that it will be taken care of. I spoke with the Hells Bay rep before talking to ECCand I was all but ignored. The boats look different but perform very similarly so I guess it's up to you to make the decision based on what you like and if customer service matters to you.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Really the marquesa isnt a b**** to pole? I noticed C.A. Richardson on flats class doesn't mind doing so at all and does it quite frequently. I guess I'm going to have to consider it. I pole more than i do running, but i wouldn't complain about a skiff that can cruise 36 mph.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't been on an evo x or evo, but I have been on a pro on the beach in Tampa when it got shitty and the boat was pushed hard, it was really wet, but bilged fine and I was wishing for a bigger skiff. Though even in the protected waters it was still getting some spray on passengers. It was much nicer on pole than a marquesa, but also seemed a touch slow with the f-70.

To me I wouldn't want a pro for Oceanside poon fishing.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I re-read your original question, if you are mainly chasing tarpon you don't need a boat that goes as skinny as the ones on your list... I would move up to the next class of boats... HB Biscayne, Marquesa, HPX-V or the standard EVO..


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

The reason I'm looking at these choice skiffs is because yes I mainly tarpon fish for 1/2 the year but the other half that not spent doing that is snook and redfish and possible laid ups depending on conditions which includes crossing miserably shallow water at points and finding them in those miserably shallow spots.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nick said:


> The reason I'm looking at these choice skiffs is because yes I mainly tarpon fish for 1/2 the year but the other half that not spent doing that is snook and redfish and possible laid ups depending on conditions which includes crossing miserably shallow water at points and finding them in those miserably shallow spots.


Hey Nick, If you can only have one boat, then I think you're on the right track because you can't fish a oceanside boat in skinny water, but you can fish a skinny water boat oceanside. Like ole Elmo Mestayer used to say back in Loreauville, LA, "You can make a Chevrolet Cadillac, but you can't make a Cadillac Chevrolet." (it made since at that time & place) And for those rough days, when you should have stayed home, just add an extra, maybe two more bilge pumps to your build. Your clients typically won't be able to stand up much less cast anyway.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh believe me I know there's no best of both worlds type of skiff its trade off for trade off. I'm just looking for something with just more capability than my 16 Gordon waterman false floor. On the ocean it can do pretty well until the wind kicks in about 10-12 knots and the hull starts to slap quite a bit. just need something stealthier with the ability to eat better chop


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Can you have two boats? You will miss that Waterman when it gets shallow. Find an older Dolphin, HPX or Marquesa for the oceanside.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

It's looking like an older marquesa is in my future.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't sell the waterman I repeat don't sell the waterman.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

I love the thing to death! But it just makes so much hull slap on the Oceanside! In the back it never happens but on the ocean it's turned off a lot of fish


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If you can I would try to keep it and get a second boat easier said than done I understand but I would have a hard time getting rid of a waterman.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

The performance of the waterman always shocks me with every trip and situation I've thrown at it. 2 clients, and myself with half gas and 30 gal livewell filled we can still draft around 6-7" depending on the fatness. Lol and of course a true 4" draft with myself and another no doubt about it. People get mad with their Gheenoe's cause I can go where they go except comfy. Haha and let's not forget super easy on the pole, fast with the 40 hp, and runs in spit as well. Planing over things I would have even dared in other skiffs.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

Check out the Dragonfly 17 Classic or Grand Slam 17.
An optional backrest attaches either to the rear deck or the poling platform depending on the model.

I have the Emerger on order.

Dragonfly is owned by Mark Castlow, former co-owner of the MBG Inc (Maverick Boat Group). 
All Dragonfly boats are built to customer specifications. You get what YOU want, not what a dealer orders. No affiliation, just a customer waiting on his Dragonfly boat to be built.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Nick said:


> The performance of the waterman always shocks me with every trip and situation I've thrown at it. 2 clients, and myself with half gas and 30 gal livewell filled we can still draft around 6-7" depending on the fatness. Lol and of course a true 4" draft with myself and another no doubt about it. People get mad with their Gheenoe's cause I can go where they go except comfy. Haha and let's not forget super easy on the pole, fast with the 40 hp, and runs in spit as well. Planing over things I would have even dared in other skiffs.


yeah... you should prolly sell it


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Nick said:


> I think the title says all. The HPX-S and Professional would be rigged with a Yamaha F70. All center console w jumpseat since I usually do long runs and like the backrests for my older clients. That being said I need a skiff for the Everglades (Chokoloskee Area) so draft, poleability, and open water capabilities are all thinks I'm mainly looking at. Fishing for beach tarpon is mainly one of the things I do and when I'm not doing that I go for laid ups in the backcountry. I need pros/cons things you would or would not do and everything in between. Thank you Microskiff!


A better comparison would be the Evox and the Hell's Bay Guide since they are closer in size. The ECC Fury is about the same size as the Hell's Bay Professional.

You can't go wrong with any of those boats.

I'd also checkout the Drake and Chittum skiffs. 

-


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

look at the beavertail vengeance - poles great - skinnier than a marquesa, crazy stable and dry - the flat back and very deep see up front gives you the best of both worlds


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

After dabbling around with a Fury, I got the pro due to one reason, resale value. Looking at boats 5 yrs older than mine I think I can get somewhere around $6000 less than I bought mine for if the market stays the same, and if that's true the additional cost I paid in the beginning is more than worth it. All the boats mentioned are awesome and from a build standpoint they all offer their own strong points and weak points, but in everything I do I try to look at overall cost of ownership. I do think some of the resale pricing on the HB is crazy, but as long as there are buyers at the current pricing I am perfectly happy with it. The boat overall has been awesome and I can't imagine I would be as happy with anything else but I really think they are all great boats.


----------

